# How do you know when it is time



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

***


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

sounds like depression, have you tried an antidepressant med?


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

You are clearly depressed and having a very hard time. Try and think of this as the weather, it may rain and rain but this will not always be the case. You will find techniques and medication that will help you, and age will also bring benefits such as better perspective and appreciation of life.

You're not getting a second chance at life so remember that, you're here once and once only. There's a long time to be dead when you're dead, so while you're alive stay alive. Life is the most precious thing in the world, there are people today who will lose their lives in accidents, you have time that they do not have.

Use that time, appreciate what you *do* have, and write down what you want, come up with a plan.

"Only those who dare to fail greatly can achieve greatly."
~ Robert F. Kennedy

"There is something to be said for keeping at a thing, isn't there?"
~ Frank Sinatra

"Never give in, never give in, never, never, never, never - in nothing, great or small, large or petty - never give in except to convictions of honor and good sense. Never, Never, Never, Never give up." ~ Winston Churchill.

Success is the inheritance of the persistent - that's one of mines.

Check out this website about people who did not give up: http://www.des.emory.edu/mfp/efficacynotgiveup.html

You're only a thought away from my mind and you can message me any time if you need help.


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

Its depression. Anxiety can vary be depressing. It making me tired and lazy and its very overwhelming. Like after my 2shift working week my 3 day weekend rolls up and all i want to do is lay in my bed and watch tv or sit on computer. And after an anxious situation i would feel really tired when i get home, and i just want to go and sleep and nutting else. Did you know that good thoughts can make you have a lot of energy? And what are our thoughts usually? When i think about going out somewhere i have those negative automatic thoughts like "oh its going to suck, im gonna screw up again its not going to be fun" and so on. And i end up having all those negative feeling, then other thoughts follow like "i can stay home and watch a movie or browse the net" and i start to feel way better right away. Why? Well because there is no anxiety involved. I just force myself a lot of times. When i get through those nasty feelings and get out there i actually feel better because i get my mind off of those lieng thoughts.
Remember feeling can be liers too!!!

You should do some reading on anxiety and depression.
i researched the net for you hope these sites will help 
Don't give up, there is always a light at the end of the tunnel. You just might not see it right know because your mind is filled with negativity. but you will i promise you! Knowledge is POWER it will lead you to the light!

http://www.anxietycoach.com/anxiety-and-depression.html

http://socialanxietydisorder.about.com/od/mooddisorders/a/depression.htm

http://www.athealth.com/Consumer/disorders/socialphobia.html

http://www.iampanicked.com/

http://www.severe-social-anxiety.com/Beating_Social_Anxiety_&_Depression_Disorder.html

http://helpguide.org/mental/depression_tips.htm

http://www.healthyplace.com/depression/self-help/self-help-for-depression/menu-id-68/

http://www.depressionselfhelp.com/

http://www.lessons4living.com/depression.htm

http://www.hcvadvocate.org/hepatitis/factsheets_pdf/MH_Dep_Selfhelp.pdf

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/depression/DS00175

http://depression.about.com/od/selfhelp/SelfHelp_Resources.htm

http://www.have-a-heart.com/self-help-ix.html


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

irishK said:


> You went to alot of trouble to do this. Thank you.


Yea google is my secret 
i need to read all that stuff myself too 
cause i still get depressed sometimes


----------

